# Sticky  NOTICE: Guidelines for Answering Calls for Help



## RussellTheShihTzu

Because we want our responding members to have the best information possible please refrain from offering advice until PLEASE READ BEFORE POSTING: Fill out this form so we can... is completed. Guessing can also further stress out an owner who is already nervous. The exceptions would be obvious issues such as Ich.

In addition, please note the following in Rule #8 concerning keeping threads on topic.

_Given the often urgent nature of the Diseases and Emergencies sub-forum, stricter moderation guidelines are being enforced. When you reply, please bear in mind that owners who post there are often in stressful situations and in need of targeted assistance. As such, posts that do not contribute to resolving the problem will be subject to moderation including but not limited to deletion or migration without notice._

This also includes but is not limited to unsubstantiated opinions of items such as tank profiles or types of lighting.

Finally, we understand you are concerned about the Betta in this section. However, if the OP does not fill out the requested form or hasn't replied in two weeks please do not reply or bump with posts such as "How's he doing?" or additional offers of advice. To do so drops current issues down in the queue.

Thank you,

Your Betta Fish Moderators


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Move to top.


----------

